
Pokémon Go proves investors were clueless about augmented reality - jflowers45
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/12/pokemon-go-proves-investors-were-clueless-about-augmented-reality/
======
beat
I remember a friend of mine talking about a horror game working on the same
principle as Pokémon Go, three or four years ago. Unfortunately, he's not
technical and lacks resources, so it never went anywhere. But the idea is
perfectly sound.

Focusing on VR displays completely missed the point in the industry. It can be
done with just GPS and a camera phone. VR displays actually get in the way, by
making it hard to perceive your non-VR surroundings.

